# Windows 10 can't access Windows 8 shared folders



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't open Windows 8 computers with shared folders on the network.
It keeps prompting for credentials.
It only happens when using Windows 10.
Using all other computers (Windows 7, 8) to access another computer regardless of the OS does not pose any problems.

This is the only access problem:
Windows 10 -> Windows 8 shared....does not work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On the other computers that can access the shares, go to Control Panel/Network and Sharing/Advanced Sharing. Look at the settings, compare them with the Windows 10 Advanced Sharing. Are your computers part of a Homegroup? Have you joined the Windows 10 computer to The Homegroup? 
Make sure the Network shows that the Windows 10 computer is on *Private* or *Work* network and not Public. etc.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes. Everything is the same.
I didn't use a HomeGroup.
I did the Use user accounts.
I turned OFF Password Protected sharing.

A Windows 8 computer can access this Windows 10 shared folders.
But this Windows 10 can't access any Windows 8 shared folders.

Is this a bug?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You might find networking easier with Homegroup. I don't use it. 
If not using Homegroup, be sure in Advanced Sharing that under HomeGroup connections that you have checked *Use accounts and passwords to connect to other computers. 
*Open and Elevated Command prompt on each computer and type CMD, right click the CMD results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Command Prompt type ipconfig /all and press enter. Write down each computers IP Address. then in the Command Prompt type Ping and the IP address of the other computer (eg) *ping 192.168.1.252 *and see if you get results. 
Also to access the other computer on the Search bar type the computer name (eg) *\\ComputerName* or it's IP address (eg) *\\192.168.1.252*


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not saying I can't see the Windows 8 computers from the Windows 10 computer.

I'm saying that it IS there under "Network", but unlike every other case of "Network" access, it prompts for user/pass instead of just showing "Users", "Music", "Pictures", and whatever else you shared on that Windows 7/8/10 hard drive.

In other words, the option to "share folders" doesn't work when trying to access Windows 8 from Windows 10.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The first time you login to a Network share, you must type in your User Name and Password, and if you put a check in the box *Remember this password.* the next time you go to this share, it will not ask for a user name and password.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't really know what the exact term for it is, but I think its Public sharing, which shouldn't require user/pass. Or a folder shared with Everyone manually. I don't even have a password to the account on that Windows 8 computer and entering the blank password doesn't work.

Even on computers that have a user/pass set up, it works fine in every other case. You have to "Map Network Drive" to set up a user/pass access route to user folders. But under "Network" it still shows "User/Public", just not "User/myloginname" without the actual myloginname/mypassword.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To access a computer remotely the computer must have a user name _And_ a Password. Even if you log in Automatically. 
Go to Search and type* netplwiz *and press enter. Put a check in the box_ users must enter a user name and password to use this computer_. Highlight your profile and *Reset the Password.* To log in automatically without using a password locally, uncheck that box, type your password twice to confirm and restart the computer. You will still need to type the password in once on the first time you enter that share remotely.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

That's actually false. You don't need a password to access shared folders. You just need one for access to the folders of a SPECIFIC account (that has a password).

This is what the "Turn off password protected sharing" option in "Network and Sharing Center" is for.

But apparently, Windows 10 does not see this flag on the Windows 8 computer. It's consistent across all Windows 8 computers I tried to access so far. I don't know if it's my Windows 10, or what, but it clearly doesn't work the way every other Windows I have does.


----------

